# Is my Goat Pregnant?



## enolderman (Feb 13, 2012)

I just wanted to pop this question up to make sure. I am 80% sure she is but would love some info anyway. First off her belly is larger than normal. I have two other does that are smaller around the belly. Also her utter is getting big, but there is no milk coming out yet I figure it won't come out til the babies are born. I will get a few pictures of here and post em. Thanks for any info!!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 13, 2012)

enolderman said:
			
		

> I just wanted to pop this question up to make sure. I am 80% sure she is but would love some info anyway. First off her belly is larger than normal. I have two other does that are smaller around the belly. Also her utter is getting big, but there is no milk coming out yet I figure it won't come out til the babies are born. I will get a few pictures of here and post em. Thanks for any info!!!


If she is getting an udder, she more than likely is pregnant.  No milk will come out until either you milk her or the kids start nursing.  There is a wax like plug in the end of each teat, it is a good idea to milk her enough to remove the plug and a tiny bit of milk comes out after the kids are born and before they try to nurse.  It makes it easier for them to get the colostrum they need.  Good luck with them, and of course we love pictures of goats, big and small.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 13, 2012)

You shouldn't pull on the teats and try to get milk to come out until, after she kids. You are opening up the orifices in her teats, and increasing the chances of giving her mastitis.


----------



## enolderman (Feb 13, 2012)

I went to feed the goats and she had a baby!. She was definitely pregnant I will try to get some pictures up for you folks.


----------



## cindyg (Feb 13, 2012)

enolderman said:
			
		

> I went to feed the goats and she had a baby!. She was definitely pregnant I will try to get some pictures up for you folks.


LOL, that is how I found out my goat was pregnant, she had two!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 13, 2012)

That is awesome.  Surprise....


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats on the baby.


----------



## Missy (Feb 13, 2012)

waits for pictures  Congrats!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 13, 2012)

lol well that answers that question.


----------



## enolderman (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the good feedback. It is a blessing to get this little baby today considering it is my birthday also!! On a serious note we think there might be another baby in there is it possible for there births to be spaced out a day or two? It would seem that would be the case but she looks big still, could tell if there was another in there by feeling I felt hard spots and soft spots. There is still blood and mucus coming out of her. Also here is a few pics of the new baby. Enjoy    It would be great help if anyone new about the other baby.











































We put a little dog sweater on here to keep her warm gonna be near 30 degrees tonight for her first.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 13, 2012)

He's pretty good sized.  I don't think she has another one,  looking at the size of that one.  But you can try bouncing her.  That is where you get behind her and but your hands on her tummy.  Gently bound her belly.  If it feels lumpy and hard, there is another baby in there.  If it just feels soft and jelly like, she just has a big post pregnancy tummy.   Some of the smaller goats doe have a big tummy for a couple days after birth and they have lots of post birth oozy stuff that comes out for hours and sometimes days after the birth.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 14, 2012)

it is normal for them to still look big afterwards,  If she is up tending to the baby, and not distracted behaving, and interested in eating, she is most likely done.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 14, 2012)

Cute kid!  I love goats in sweaters!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 14, 2012)

Did the afterbirth come out? If so I would say no more babies. If not you might need to get a vet to check & make sure she's empty in there.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats on the pretty baby!

and judging from your picture, I am afraid you are suffering from G.A.S.   

http://www.cafepress.com/mygasgear


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 14, 2012)

They are beautiful!!!Love the sweaters!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 14, 2012)

Very cute baby!


----------



## enolderman (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks all for the help great experience with the baby. Now to start milking her is the next step!!


----------

